# "Recent" shots



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

stoked to see you fuckers finally getting off the resort. keep it up


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> stoked to see you fuckers finally getting off the resort. keep it up


That was just winter break, don't worry, we're back in the lift lines


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Those are nice as hell. Sick work.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice man, I really like the second one. Awesome quality shots too


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

blunted_nose said:


> Those are nice as hell. Sick work.


thanks man!



seant46 said:


> Nice man, I really like the second one. Awesome quality shots too


Appreciate it!


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

sickk shots...what'd you do for the lighting on that underflip?


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Enigmatic said:


> sickk shots...what'd you do for the lighting on that underflip?


Thanks dude. If I can remember correctly: a Vivitar 283 to the left about two feet behind the lip and maybe 7 or 8 to the side on around 3/4 power. On the right there was another Vivitar 283 directly 15 feet to the side of the lip on full blast. Fired with CyberSyncs.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah man good stuff. The 50 on the kink shot is pretty dope.


----------

